# Office 2007 encountered an error during setup



## rlbrown (Aug 27, 2010)

I own and have been running Office 2007 for many years with out any problems until now. I started having issues with Outlook and had to remove and reinstall Office 2007 but I just recieve the message when installing "Microsoft Office 2007 encountered an error during setup" and then once you click OK it states that the system has to be rebooted.

I have removed everything in the registry that states Office12, Word, Excel, Access, Pub, Powerpoint and Groove. I have even deleted the directories that state "Office" along with the .LCK files that are listed under user.

All of this is not correcting the problem and the error message that I stated is the only thing that shows, there is no error code posted.

Any assistance that can assist me in getting Office 2007 reinstalled is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

*CAUSES:*

User Profile, might be corrupted.


*QUESTION:*

Do you have 2 adminstartor user accounts or profile?

If yes, follow options 1. If no, follow from options 2


*RESOLTUIONS:*

1. Log in with other administator account to locate the user profile 

a) In Windows XP default path is "c:\Documents and Setting\" 

In Windows Vista & 7 default path is "c:\Users\"

b) Here rename the "username" which your login as "username.old" 

c) Log off and log in with your first adminstrator accounts. 

d) It will create a new user log & data profile. 

e) After, that you can re-install MS-office 2007. It will work. 

f) You can retrive the data from previous user profile folder which was renamed as ".old"


2. If you don't have second adminstrator account than request you to create one. 

3. To create a user account
'
4. go to start > control panel > user accounts > create a new accounts and add it in the adminstrator gorup. 

5. Than follow with the above mentioned above steps in (a).

Hope this works. 
Good luck 
Pcs


----------

